# JBuilder Personal kommerziell?



## charaxes (20. Nov 2004)

Moin,
ich hab auf der vertrackten Borlandpage einfach keinen Absatz  gefunden, in dem steht ob mal die Personal Ed 2005 für Java auch für kommerzielle Zwecke nutzen darf.  Weiß das vielleicht jmd.??


----------



## Gast (20. Nov 2004)

Ja das ist erlaubt.


----------



## Reality (20. Nov 2004)

Ist erlaubt.
http://www.borland.de/jbuilder/foundation/index.html

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------

